# Koko's 2nd Annual SM Giveaway



## KokoTheMonkey

It's back. After leaving last year's winner waiting a long time, I finally dished over the cash, whether she shows up anymore or not. Anywho, it's back, and it's the same game, with a few changes. This time around, if you enter this contest, come May/June when the Spurs' fate will be settled, I will eliminate the posters who entered the contest who have not posted within 2 months of the end of the Spurs' season. All this does is eliminate the people who enter in now, and don't ever show up again. One more change: for the posters who already have SM's you can still enter the contest and win, but I will reward you with a **** load of Ucash points instead of the SM. I have tons of ucash stored away in the bank, and I'll keep it there for this contest. Here are the rules, copy and pasted from the last thread:


There will be two "pools": GO Spurs, or NO Spurs. If you think the Spurs will win the 2005/2006 title, you will put GO Spurs. If not, put NO Spurs. Names will be put into the different pools, and based on the Spurs performance this season, one "pool" will win, and one "pool" will lose. If the Spurs win, all names under the GO Spurs "pool" will then be put into a hat, then I will randomly draw a name, and the name I randomly draw will get a paid SM from your truly. If the Spurs don't win the championship, the NO Spurs pool will win, and the same process will follow. So, all you have to do is sign up one way or the other, wait for the fate of the Spurs' season, and hope your name will be drawn. This is legit too; I'm not the type to make false promises to strangers. And no, I'm not the type who will cheat and "randomly" select the name of my favorite poster. If that was the case, I'd just give that person $10 straight-up. Like stated in the above paragraph, if your name is drawn and you are already a supporting member, I will dish out 500,000 ucash points to the winner. Looking at the richest members list according to Ucash, 500,000 points would put you at 2nd on the entire site, so I'd say that 500,000 is a fair amount. And yes, I do have that many points available to me right now. Remember, just leave your name, and either Go Spurs or No Spurs. For example:

KokoTheMonkey - Go Spurs


Let the games begin. The final date to sign up is at the end of the calendar year, meaning December 31st, 2005. Good luck.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> It's back. After leaving last year's winner waiting a long time, I finally dished over the cash, whether she shows up anymore or not. Anywho, it's back, and it's the same game, with a few changes. This time around, if you enter this contest, come May/June when the Spurs' fate will be settled, I will eliminate the posters who entered the contest who have not posted within 2 months of the end of the Spurs' season. All this does is eliminate the people who enter in now, and don't ever show up again. One more change: for the posters who already have SM's you can still enter the contest and win, but I will reward you with a **** load of Ucash points instead of the SM. I have tons of ucash stored away in the bank, and I'll keep it there for this contest. Here are the rules, copy and pasted from the last thread:
> 
> 
> There will be two "pools": GO Spurs, or NO Spurs. If you think the Spurs will win the 2005/2006 title, you will put GO Spurs. If not, put NO Spurs. Names will be put into the different pools, and based on the Spurs performance this season, one "pool" will win, and one "pool" will lose. If the Spurs win, all names under the GO Spurs "pool" will then be put into a hat, then I will randomly draw a name, and the name I randomly draw will get a paid SM from your truly. If the Spurs don't win the championship, the NO Spurs pool will win, and the same process will follow. So, all you have to do is sign up one way or the other, wait for the fate of the Spurs' season, and hope your name will be drawn. This is legit too; I'm not the type to make false promises to strangers. And no, I'm not the type who will cheat and "randomly" select the name of my favorite poster. If that was the case, I'd just give that person $10 straight-up. Like stated in the above paragraph, if your name is drawn and you are already a supporting member, I will dish out 500,000 ucash points to the winner*. Looking at the richest members list according to Ucash, 500,000 points would put you at 2nd on the entire site*, so I'd say that 500,000 is a fair amount. And yes, I do have that many points available to me right now. Remember, just leave your name, and either Go Spurs or No Spurs. For example:
> 
> KokoTheMonkey - Go Spurs
> 
> 
> Let the games begin. The final date to sign up is at the end of the calendar year, meaning December 31st, 2005. Good luck.


Heh, you're not counting those who wisely put their money in the bank, cause those don't show. I mean, I myself got over 800,000 in the bank last time I checked. 

No spurs thread posts requirement? Alrite then. Not tryin to pressure ya or nothing. It was just an idea. Anyways, GO SPURS GO!!!!

Now it's time to sit back and watch this thread build up 30 pages worth of participants to totally put my game to shame. Maybe I should make mine more simpler like yours next year. Too many lazy people on this board :biggrin:


----------



## Pnack

quick question...if i guess rite now you will elimnate me in june? I dont understand


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KobeBryant08 said:


> quick question...if i guess rite now you will elimnate me in june? I dont understand


That's what I first thought when I read it, but I knew thst couldn'tbe rite. So I re-read and what it means is that if you enter (doesn't have to be now) and you haven't posted for a while, you'll be eliminated. That way he doesn't waste his money on someone who won't ever use it.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

KobeBryant08 said:


> quick question...if i guess rite now you will elimnate me in june? I dont understand




No, no, no. If you guess now, and let's say, don't ever post again at this site, you'll be eliminated. As long as you have posted within 2 months of the end of the Spurs' season, whether they don't make the playoffs, get eliminated early from the playoffs, or win the championship. So, let's say the Spurs get beat in the playoffs in June. I will go through and look at all the contestants who haven't posted on the site within 2 months from the date, which would be May/June, and they will be eliminated. The purpose of this is to get rid of the people who entered the contest who haven't been active on the site. It wouldn't be a very productive contest if I picked a poster's name who hasn't been on the site since December. Understand?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

ezealen said:


> No spurs thread posts requirement? Alrite then. Not tryin to pressure ya or nothing. It was just an idea.



I think that's asking a little too much. The harder someone has to work for a little worthless contest like this, the less reason to join.


----------



## Pimped Out

dont kill me for this but...

Pimped Out- No Spurs


----------



## nutmeged3

nutmeged3 go spurs


----------



## Pnack

KokoTheMonkey said:


> No, no, no. If you guess now, and let's say, don't ever post again at this site, you'll be eliminated. As long as you have posted within 2 months of the end of the Spurs' season, whether they don't make the playoffs, get eliminated early from the playoffs, or win the championship. So, let's say the Spurs get beat in the playoffs in June. I will go through and look at all the contestants who haven't posted on the site within 2 months from the date, which would be May/June, and they will be eliminated. The purpose of this is to get rid of the people who entered the contest who haven't been active on the site. It wouldn't be a very productive contest if I picked a poster's name who hasn't been on the site since December. Understand?


ohh ok yea thats very understandable


----------



## kamego

Kamego - No Spurs


----------



## rocketeer

rocketeer - no spurs


----------



## qross1fan

qrich1fan - go spurs


----------



## XxMia_9xX

mia- GO SPURS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i think i'll win again! hahah welll hopefully...


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

XxMia_9xX said:


> mia- GO SPURS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> i think i'll win again! hahah welll hopefully...


Hey...give someone else a chance  j.k :biggrin:


----------



## Rhubarb

Rhubarb - Go Spurs.


----------



## knicksfan

I learned my lesson from last time

Knicksfan- GO SPURS


BTW- I rarely if ever post on this particular board so you can always catch me on the Knicks or the Blazers boards.


----------



## UD40

UD40- No Spurs

It's all Miami's this year!!


----------



## JT

sherako - no spurs. also what is the name of last seasons winner?


----------



## Pnack

sherako said:


> sherako - no spurs. also what is the name of last seasons winner?


XxMia_9xX was the lucky one who won


----------



## Kunlun

Kunlun - Go Spurs!


----------



## Yao Mania

XxMia_9xX said:


> mia- GO SPURS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> i think i'll win again! hahah welll hopefully...


That's not possible, 'cuz this year I'll win and Koko will be sure to pick my name!!

and I'm switching from last year - NO Spurs, 'cuz it's gonna be Houston this year!! :banana:


----------



## X-Factor

X-Factor- No Spurs


----------



## Wink

no spurs


----------



## Drk Element

No Spurs and Go Spurs


----------



## Obi-Wan Nowitzki

I'll say no spurs.

I believe they're the best team in the NBA, but there are so many other good teams that they have a better chance of getting beat in the last three rounds than winning it all.


----------



## Pnack

Drk Element said:


> No Spurs and Go Spurs


wtf? lol


----------



## Drk Element

KobeBryant08 said:


> wtf? lol


:rofl:


----------



## Pnack

^hey man add me to ur club!


----------



## Diable

I'll say Go Spurs,but they should start thinking about homecourt in the finals pretty soon.


----------



## mullet-headed-playa

go spurs


----------



## Skeet Skeet Skita

Go Spurs !


----------



## Pnack

no spurs


----------



## Drk Element

KobeBryant08 said:


> ^hey man add me to ur club!


No prob, your already in their, isn't it funny how were talking about a Lakers Club in the Spurs Forum?:biggrin:


----------



## TiMVP2

Gigidigigidi Go Spurs.


----------



## Pnack

Drk Element said:


> No prob, your already in their, isn't it funny how were talking about a Lakers Club in the Spurs Forum?:biggrin:


yup haha, they just cant get rid of us!:rofl:


----------



## MicCheck12

MicCheck12 no spurs srry


----------



## Diable

Diable no Spurs even though I'd rather them than the Pistons


----------



## Shady*

Shadyballa8D13 - No Spurs!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

No Spurs!!!...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## XxMia_9xX

so koko is gone? so basically this thing is over right?

i was thinking i'd win 2 years in a row!


----------



## Pimped Out

yeah, i guess its time to unsticky this


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

There goes ezealen's hopes and dreams...


----------

